# Snail ID



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

What type of snail WAS this?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ramshorn snails?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Guess I shoulda looked at the other threads first. Ramshorn right? Oh well at least I'm over a thousand posts:bigsmile: now, should be allowed a few dumb/redundant questions...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

no you should know it all by now lol definitely some variety of ramshorn.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm just glad it is was in one of my bare bottom tanks. Now I will keep my eyes open for any more stowaways! Must have caught a free ride in with a recent moss addition... (Which I'm somehow managing to kill btw)


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol. More light for the moss depending on what type


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Lol. More light for the moss depending on what type


I think my temp is to high as well. Heater isn't shutting off at the proper temp and the new one isn't due for a couple days...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If its being move from a high light well nutrient rich tank to a new tank without the same water conditions. Moss maybe adapting to a new tank's environment. May brown but will regrow.


Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------

